Ask HN: How to stop watching porn? - xcoding
======
mankash666
Why do you want to stop watching porn? Do you suspect addiction that's
impacting your life in a negative manner?

It's well documented that porn, like most other things in life, consumed in
moderation has no negative impact.

~~~
jstewartmobile
And how many published "scientific" studies yield reproducible results these
days?

That, and there's the whole neuroplasticity angle, where hitting the spank
bank reinforces the neural connections that enjoy hitting the spank bank. Or,
pre-scientism: "The chains of habit are too light to be felt until they are
too heavy to be broken."

------
Lordarminius
1.Watch this talk by Ran Gavrieli to develop a sense of whats wrong with
pornography :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRJ_QfP2mhU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRJ_QfP2mhU)

2\. Nurture more meaningful personal relationships

------
Pica_soO
Replace one drug with another?

If you could master your instincts for eternity, nature would make sure, the
next generation would not contain that skill. Thus you fight a foe, you have
no chance to win. You could measure out how to optimal circle the hedonism
spiral without getting sucked in- basically a cease-fire..

------
nofappr
check this out for inspiration, and good luck
[https://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/](https://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/)

------
meric
For the love of God, abandon your love of pleasure.

